# 16 August 2009 - RALPH TRAVERS - WWII - UK & Continental Europe



## emadore (19 Aug 2009)

This is notify those of you who might have known Ralph Travers that he died on Sunday, August 16 @ The Brampton Civic Hospital in Brampton.

I don't have very much information about Ralph and I am the RN who cared for him in the 2 days prior to his death.  He had no next of kin to claim his body so I was finally able to notify The Last Post.  His funeral will be at the Scotts Funeral Home.  I will discuss arrangements with them tomorrow and set a date.

I do know the following:

Ralph was a member of the 2nd Bn (R) The Lorne Scots (P.D.& H. Regt) from 
14 August 1944 to 12 August 1946.    He was part of No. 12 Platoon C Company No. 20 C.I.(B)T.C.-C.A.  I don't know what those initials mean but I'm sure you all do!  He was stationed in Holland and later in Germany.  I know very little else.

I wanted to take this a moment and let those who may have known him know of his passing.

Thank you,
Eilleen Madore, RN.


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Aug 2009)

Hi Eilleen,

Thank you for your commitment in getting Ralph's information to his friends.

I have sent details to a good friend, who currently serves his regiment, so that he can pass on details.

Again, thank you for your dedication, and care you gave to Ralph Travers

dileas

tess


----------



## emadore (19 Aug 2009)

You're very welcome.

It's been a rough week.  Ralph died with nobody to claim his body - no Will - no living relatives.  First of all, Ralph didn't die alone - three of us were with him until the very end and he did not suffer.

I took it upon myself to try to find Ralph's family.  I spent 6 hours at his home yesterday going through all his papers.  I told the Morgue at the hospital what I was doing and asked them to keep him there.  I was able to contact The Last Post today and they will pay for his funeral.  Unfortunately for Ralph, I'm the only person who is willing to go to the Funeral Home and take care of everything else.  It's the first time I've ever done a funeral - let alone for someone I only knew for two days.  I'm sure he's laughing at me right now!  

I knew that Ralph's greatest pride was in his service with the Scots in WWII so of course I knew I had to inform all of you.

I have scanned a picture of Ralph and his Platoon before they left for Europe.  I tried to upload it here but was unable to do so.  It's a shame because I'm sure people would have to have seen it.

Thank you so much for your kind response,
Eilleen Madore, RN.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Aug 2009)

Send a PM to one of the MODS and they should be able to help you upload the pictures.

I echo Tess's sentiments, thank you for dedication.


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Aug 2009)

Eilleen:

You are a remarkable lady, and a credit to your profession.

If it's easier for you - email the scans to me rharding@citywest.ca and I'll see that they get uploaded.

Thank you for caring for this warrior.


Roy Harding


----------



## Timex (19 Aug 2009)

Eilleen, my deepest thanks for the respect you've shown to this Gentleman.


----------

